# Happy Second Birthday Harleigh!! (pic heavy)



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Okay, so technically her birthday is tomorrow (5th), but I'll be gone to a softball tournament almost all day and I didn't know when I'd be able to post it. 

I cannot believe its been 2 years since Harleigh came into my life - it just doesn't seem possible at all. She's, hands down, the best dog ever  

Puppy Harleigh!

































Her first encounter with a HUGE body of water... fun! As you can see - she took to it very quickly!

















*more*


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Random pictures throughout her life...

















































































We celebrated her birthday today... headed to the dog park where she swam, fetched and ran around *non-stop* for 2.5 hours. Then we stopped by a bakery (that a lady in our Agility class owns) and got a Pupcake, some treats and a toy... she said its the best birthday ever! Pictures from today will have their own thread to be created in a few minutes.

*HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY HARLEIGH!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Harleigh!!!
You have some amazing "Action" pics!!
Enjoy your day!
Slobbers from Khan!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harleigh! She is so cute. I love her pictures coming out from the water. Awesome!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Harleigh! :biggrin1:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Arrf-day to Harleigh too, lol, same b-day as BrownieM's Millie.


----------

